# "That's what she said."



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...instruction sheet from Lindberg's 1/24th scale Dodge Charger SRT8 Super Bee. I guess I have been warned....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

LOL, good stuff! I'll have to look at mine and read it with my own eyes!
Chris


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I laughed the first time I read that! The sheet is correct though, it will all fit under there. Makes a great looking model too. :thumbsup:

Mo


----------

